# Creeping Charlie? Or another ground ivy?



## mhamilton (May 19, 2021)

Had this ground ivy in a few spots last summer, used Spectracide and it would kill it back. This spring it's popping up in he same areas plus has spread way more. Want to confirm what it is to find the best herbicide.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Creeping Charlie should actually be blooming now. The leaves are also cut too deeply. I think it is rather a cranesbill (Geranium). Should then bloom pink or blue in May.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Agreed. It's very similar to Carolina Geranium.


----------



## mhamilton (May 19, 2021)

Thanks! Looks like it might be Doves Foot Cranebill: https://www.lawnhealth.co.uk/lawn-weeds/identification/doves-foot-cranesbill-geranium-molle/ Looks to have the same 3-toe leaves. It definitely thrives in the thinner parts of the lawn. Not sure about the "under nourished" aspect, with the amount of fertilizer I put down.


----------

